
Show HN: I trained a recurrent neural network to draw dick doodles - RichardRNN
https://dickrnn.github.io
======
RichardRNN
Here's the JavaScript code:
[https://github.com/dickrnn/dickrnn.github.io/](https://github.com/dickrnn/dickrnn.github.io/)

------
quickthrower2
I read that as click doodles! Then was surprised when I opened the site. Err.
Thanks “Richard”

------
mavdi
This is hilarious. Thanks.

